# 47/52 Challenge



## Browtine (May 9, 2011)

Great bug shots! Didn't get the kids in bed in time to comment before the thread was closed. Also without a camera at the moment so couldn't play along. 

Anyway, time for this week's challenge theme. How about...

GRILLIN'

Been thinkin' about puttin' a flame to some meat. So, let's do it and get some pics! Make me HUNGRY!!! 

And the rules...

HERE


----------



## Crickett (May 10, 2011)

Grillin' some ribs tonight! I shouldn't miss this one!

I did get an insect shot for the last challenge but haven't had a chance to even load it up onto the computer yet. I'll still post it anyways when I get time.


----------



## Niner (May 12, 2011)

*Shrimp On The Barbie*

Well.....I guess I'll lead it off this week.
I got a hankerin' for some grilled shrimp.
Made up some kabobs and cooked 'em on the old Weber with a bit of smoke on the side.....


----------



## Crickett (May 13, 2011)

Niner said:


> Well.....I guess I'll lead it off this week.
> I got a hankerin' for some grilled shrimp.
> Made up some kabobs and cooked 'em on the old Weber with a bit of smoke on the side.....



YUM!!!!


I completely forgot to take a shot of my ribs while they were on the grill!


----------



## wvdawg (May 13, 2011)

Niner - them kabobs look fantastic!  I know this week's shots are gonna tempt me (my diet!) so I better go ahead and post.  Don't grill much lately since I'm trying to lose weight but here is a shot from the other evening when the kids came over.  (I had a salad.)


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 13, 2011)

Was torn between 2 shots but since the CHALLENGE is "GRILLIN" I'll go with this one but I will post another of the meal it's self

Pork Chops and Bush's Baked Beans


----------



## Browtine (May 13, 2011)

Ya'll are killin' me. I love it! Luckily I'm on low carb, so a bunch of grilled meat works for me! Haven't grilled yet, but may fire it up tomorrow.


----------



## carver (May 14, 2011)

I was In the mood For some meat !!!


----------



## Browtine (May 16, 2011)

Looks good to me!


----------

